# Pitlochry, Scotland



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

I'm spending a fortnight there soon..what would be your top 5 things to do on the food/sightseeing/shopping axis ?...I suspect an outbreak of purchasing totally innappropriate things is nigh ..I can smell the Tweed already..somebody stop me...


----------

